# Naglee Park Nitemare 2013



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Our 2013 haunt. My first time using iMovie


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the blend of images of "This is the prop I made" with "This is how it looks in the haunt". Really highlights how the setting adds to the creep factor.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

So many great moving parts and actors accentuate a terrific haunt.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you RoxyBlue and Mattimus! I recently had a few people come up to me and ask about Roxy the rocking granny. She made a great welcoming impression for the haunt, LOL. This year I did add more actors. Man, they had a blast! What's interesting is people assume I'm an engineer... But I'm actually not. I'm just a haunter playing with pneumatics, haha.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Fantastic


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job! Some really great props there - well done.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you Mazz and Headless :-D


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Amazing! You have definitely got it going on with those pneumatics. Hell, I can't seem to get the hang of a simple trash can pop-up! Kudos for a well-designed haunt


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome pneumatics you have!!!! I can see why everyone is checking out your haunt!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have some mighty fine scares there! I bet you had lots of screaming going on!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice - just adding my voice to the others when i say excellent job on those animated props. Very creative and clever - i particularly like the skeleton with the pop-out heart.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi everyone! Thank you for the feedback I'm honored you all liked it 
It was a busy night and so much fun. I already have a few ideas for next year, plus more improvements for lighting. And I will have better video as well (I hope!). My personal favorite was Roxy the rocking scary granny on the porch, the skelly with a heart, the zombie kids, and the boxes at the end. A lot of screams that night haha. Fun!!


----------

